# Composite Brakes?



## AZroad (Aug 21, 2004)

Does anyone know anything about the "GRX60 composite dual pivot brakes" that come with the TCR composite 1 as well as the TCR composite time trial bike? Are they a valid upgrade over ultegra or dura ace brakes, or is it simply a way to save a little money on the bike? Any owners who want to chime in would be greatly appreciated. I have a TCR composite 1 on order and want to know if I should keep the brakes or plan on selling them. Thanks in advance!


----------



## rcnute (Dec 21, 2004)

I took 'em off and put on Dura-Ace caliipers. Much better.


----------

